# Without warning 3 weeks ago he moved across the country



## Dodgegirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi, I've been married 4 yrs. 3 weeks ago my husband dropped a bombshell on me by telling me he was moving back to his birthplace, 4000 miles away from our home. One week before Xmas he packed up his tools, 2 of our 4 dogs and left. I'm feeling every emotion imaginable but mostly hurt and confused. I'm lonely, afraid and have no idea how to cope with this. I've cried myself to sleep every night since he's left. We talk on the phone everyday and he tells me he wants me to move there with him but honestly my trust in him is shattered. If he can just up and leave me so easily and in such a cruel way how can I believe he actually loves me? Input would be appreciated as I'm lost...


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Who does that? 

Do you have online access to your phone bill? 

I think at this point you need to rule out an affair.


----------

